# 天时， 地利， 人和



## e.ma

*天时， 地利， 人和是国家兴旺*


这句话我大概了解了，只是·*天时*·这个词有一点不清楚。
求求你们。


----------



## lmyyyks

Literally it could mean "the timing", but I think "the right moment" explains better, because it is always involved with some elements of luck, and unknown possiblities


----------



## e.ma

谢谢 lmyyyks。
可要是翻译的话，我还是觉得能不能保留那些·天，地，人·的道理呢。
打扰你了。


----------



## lmyyyks

Actually it's not the ”天” that matters, but the ”時”
To simplify it, you could say 時，地，人．　People will understand it.

Why they combine 天 ｗｉｔｈ 時, i guess, is just a matter of culture.
Ancient Chinese believed in the sky and honored it as 老天爺, equivalent to the God in western culture. 
And therefore the sky was accounted for everything uncontrollable, it controlled everything.


----------



## kenny4528

> "天時"指時機，其具備有形和無形之雙重變化，例如有件事做不成功，大家有時會說是「時機不對」，即是這個道理。且每個人都有命和運，命是先天性，運是後天性，出生的時間就蘊含著無窮之玄機，這就是「時」。故天時即時空力學之「時間」要素，也是風水學之「擇時」觀念。


希望有幫助~


----------



## liuyi163

天時，除了時機timing。也有人翻譯成"weather"。這當然都是比較現代或者兵法應用上的解釋。kenny4528的解釋也是一種。而我個人則認為要將中國人「天道」的觀念放進去。所以符合「天時」，就是「合乎上天的心意」。所以才會說不可以「逆天」而行。像聖經當中的King David，就是有天時，因為他是「上帝的受膏者」，符合天命。他的所為，是上蒼所喜悅的。


----------



## e.ma

你们的回答太有意思。 我要了解全部的话恐怕需要慢慢地看。

到现在我所明白的是〉 天时是合天命而做。

不过， kenny4528 提出来命是先天性。 能不能说·时·算是后天性。

我完全不对的话请你们多多指教。


----------



## kenny4528

我的解釋也是從網路上看到的啦，所以參考看看就好。

其實 "天時" 對我就是指 "老天爺有幫忙啦"


----------



## aaron792

This is a quite old term. As in mordern world, we are not so dependent on nature itsself as our ancestors. In old times, if you want to get a harvest, you have to pray nature would do you a favour. When it did, we say we have "天时". When it didn't ,we say we lose "天时". Though things have changed nowadays, these terms are still reserved. Today I think the meaning of "天时" means many favourable conditions to help you achieve your goals.


----------



## e.ma

謝謝你們.

It feels much more understandable than translatable (?).

In Spanish we  say something like "to have Heaven's favour", which I wonder if could convey some of the Chinese meaning.

On the other hand, I can't stop trying to elucidate kenny4528's post #5. I know my Chinese (or even my brain) is not enough for that, but I can't help trying.

So please tell me: 命和運合在一起, 這是不是時.


----------



## xiaolijie

*"天时， 地利， 人和"* is a kind of basic thinking or ground for success. Ancient Chinese politicians used to think that in order to win or succeed in your endeavour, you'd need to do it at the _right time_ (*天时*), in the _right place_ (*地利*), and with _popular support_ (*人和*). Imagine that you want to organize a coup to lead the world , you'd then have to have all these three elements to come together to carry out your coup successfully.


----------



## e.ma

Thanks a lot, xiaolijie.


----------



## aaron792

xiaolijie said:


> *"天时， 地利， 人和"* is a kind of basic thinking or ground for success. Ancient Chinese politicians used to think that in order to win or succeed in your endeavour, you'd need to do it at the _right time_ (*天时*), in the _right place_ (*地利*), and with _popular support_ (*人和*). Imagine that you want to organize a coup to lead the world , you'd then have to have all these three elements to come together to carry out your coup successfully.


Oh SAI~ Unimaginnablly intellectual in Chinese culture!


----------



## aaron792

e.ma said:


> 謝謝你們.
> 
> It feels much more understandable than translatable (?).
> 
> In Spanish we say something like "to have Heaven's favour", which I wonder if could convey some of the Chinese meaning.
> 
> On the other hand, I can't stop trying to elucidate kenny4528's post #5. I know my Chinese (or even my brain) is not enough for that, but I can't help trying.
> 
> So please tell me: 命和運合在一起, 這是不是時.


 
"to have Heaven's favour": I think this interpretation is correct.


----------

